# coolant overflow tank



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a semi stupid question. My 67 gto has a coolant recovery tank on the passenger side next to the radiator. I have read somewhere that the 67 gto did not come with a recovery tank. So did it come with a overflow/recovery tank or not? If so does anyone have a picture of it?

thank you in advance
alan


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

No factory puke jugs on Pontiac A body's & F-body's till the '73 models. Original Harrison radiatiors have a nipple that comes out of the filler neck and onto it went a piece of raised rib hose that was routed downward along the passenger side radiator tank, that's all.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Likely it's a washer bottle from a '66 being used as an overflow tank. That's where the '66 washer bottle was positioned. I use one there for an overflow tank. Is the top round plastic with a nipple on it to connect a hose?


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes there is a nipple on the top side and then one on the bottom also. It is white/yellowish plastic.

So guess the question is is it a good thing to keep the over flow bottle or remove it.

thanks
alan


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

For 95% of the muscle era GTO's out there, it doesnt hurt to have an overflow jug. Only on high points judged cars is an added jug going to get the car dinked. Of course if you do the local yokel car show circuit, you will hear the same. For '68-72's, Ive made my own overflow canisters out of 16-24 oz tall steel cans, ones that have a domed top and screw on steel cap. In the cap i drill a large hole & install a rubber grommet. Then fab a few small brackets & tuck the primed & painted black can off the radiator support, aprox where the drier would go on a factory AC car. First did this with a 16oz Super104 octane boost can, that was over 30 years ago. Very innocuous install. Will be making a similar overflow canister for my '71 T-37 Post. Car has factory AC & though hate the added weight, am retaining it. On the T, the tabs for the overflow can will have to attach to an existing hole, am sure will make the bracket fabrication fun.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Photos


----------



## carlsonra (Aug 12, 2017)

What is the piece that transitions from the overflow tube to the washer reservoir cap? How can I get one?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

carlsonra said:


> What is the piece that transitions from the overflow tube to the washer reservoir cap? How can I get one?


I got a piece of tubing from Home Depot I think. If you look carefully at the bottle cap there is a reducer to account for the difference in the dia's of the bottle top and the radiator overflow nipple.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

carlsonra said:


> What is the piece that transitions from the overflow tube to the washer reservoir cap? How can I get one?



My guess would be 1/4" ID neoprene fuel line, but to make sure I would measure the overflow nipple diameter at the radiator and then the windshield washer fluid jug. Did the same thing on my old '97 Toyota and used the windshield washer jug as my overflow tank seeing the windshield washer pump quit. 

You might be able to get it at your local auto store, small gas engine repair shop, hydraulic cylinder repair shop, or on the internet.


----------

